# Don Bailey - Owner of Suburban Tool  shows how to excel at Surface Grinding



## Suburban Tool Inc. (Aug 22, 2014)

We ( Suburban Tool) will be releasing Tips and Tricks to make you more efficient at Grinding and Machining in the coming weeks and months. Enjoy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FwL55ErfDI


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice video. That's how I was taught to do it. Good to know I'm not alone.

Thanks for presenting it. And thanks to Don for doing the video.


----------



## chuckorlando (Aug 22, 2014)

Thats my kinda grinding there. Hog it and clean it up. Thanks for sharing


----------



## chips&more (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh well, my little Sanford surface grinder isn’t up to that kind of challenge. If I take more than say 3 thou, I could easily stop the motor. But nice video, thank you.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.  That's the way I've always done it too.


----------

